# Old Log Truck Photo Album?



## Mountainman (Sep 27, 2009)

That link to the logging photos made me want to see some pics of other old log trucks. Does anyone have some to share?

Thanks.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a good link. Check out the Hayes and Pacific pages.

Duh! Forgot to add the link.

http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/


----------



## ray benson (Sep 27, 2009)

Mountainman said:


> That link to the logging photos made me want to see some pics of other old log trucks. Does anyone have some to share?
> 
> Thanks.



Take a look at these two threads, many photos.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=47466
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=45595


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 27, 2009)

ray benson said:


> Take a look at these two threads, many photos.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=47466
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=45595



wow thats nice tom trees


----------



## Mike Van (Sep 27, 2009)

That is some load - Compare it to the stuff hauled nowaday -


----------



## Mountainman (Sep 28, 2009)

I would say that load would easily gross out at around 150-175,000 pounds. They still had a few of those old L Series Macks with the offset hoods while my dad was there. They were hot, loud, rough riding old trucks. IIRC, originally, the driver's seat was not even spring-loaded. All you had to soften the rough ride were the springs in the crappy rigid seat. Many of the exhausts on the old off-highway trucks were just a straight pipe coming up from the exhaust manifold, in front of the cab.


----------



## Mountainman (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link, 2dogs. I used to post there, but it has been a while.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 28, 2009)

Mountainman said:


> I would say that load would easily gross out at around 150-175,000 pounds. They still had a few of those old L Series Macks with the offset hoods while my dad was there. They were hot, loud, rough riding old trucks. IIRC, originally, the driver's seat was not even spring-loaded. All you had to soften the rough ride were the springs in the crappy rigid seat. Many of the exhausts on the old off-highway trucks were just a straight pipe coming up from the exhaust manifold, in front of the cab.



Yeah, but they had factory water bag hooks. Woo-hoo!


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 28, 2009)

Orange seems to be the color.


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahh...the good ol' days :drool: I was born way too late in the game...thanks for posting guys


----------



## Mountainman (Sep 28, 2009)

I wish now that I had taken a whole BUNCH of pictures now and then.


----------



## Mountainman (Sep 28, 2009)

Here are a few from Canada. A Hays with self-loading trailer, and a couple Pacifics. I believe I got these from this site a few years back.


----------



## PB (Sep 28, 2009)

RandyMac said:


> Orange seems to be the color.



Big trucks and big Macs, a good sight. 

It isn't very often you see a loader dwarfed by a truck. 

My mom has some pictures of my dad's log truck from back in the 70's. I will see if she can dig them up.


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 28, 2009)

The trucks are cool and all, but I am sad that I was not the faller that cut those logs!


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 28, 2009)

I didn't fall those either, I'm by the truck in the blue shirt, chasin' landing while my shoulder heals up. Landing man jobs were for old guys or injured whippersnappers.
The loader is a beat 988, with a crazed Portagee at the wheel.


----------



## Jaredm (Sep 28, 2009)

Mountainman said:


> Here are a few from Canada. A Hays with self-loading trailer, and a couple Pacifics. I believe I got these from this site a few years back.



The first pic is of a Macmillian Bloedel hayes, Hayes just shut down a few months ago I went to the auction.


----------



## Jaredm (Sep 28, 2009)

Hows this for a load, 15,000 tons. Theres also a video about the rivtow capt. bob which tow the log barge rivtow hercules http://www.dieselduck.ca/videos/01 ddp/ddp.Hercules in Ladysmith.wmv


----------



## Mountainman (Sep 28, 2009)

Jaredm said:


> The first pic is of a Macmillian Bloedel hayes, Hayes just shut down a few months ago I went to the auction.



There also used to be an outfit called Bloedel-Donovan years ago. I suspect that they were gobbled up into the present day McMillan Bloedel. Sorry, I left that info out when I posted the pic. IIRC, Weyerhaeuser bought McMillan Bloedel out recently, didn't they?


----------



## Jaredm (Sep 28, 2009)

Mountainman said:


> There also used to be an outfit called Bloedel-Donovan years ago. I suspect that they were gobbled up into the present day McMillan Bloedel. Sorry, I left that info out when I posted the pic. IIRC, Weyerhaeuser bought McMillan Bloedel out recently, didn't they?



Not sure about the Bloedel-Donovan, There was Bloedel Stewart and Welch in think it was the 30's. Im pretty sure weyerhauser bought out Mac Blo but i cant remember when.


----------



## Mountainman (Sep 28, 2009)

Weyco has bought up a bunch of old names down through the years: Clemmons, Donovan Corkery, Saginaw..... The funny one was when Schafer Bros. Went out of business. They despised Weyco, and refused to sell their holdings to them. They sold to Simpson (I believe) instead, and Simpson turned right around and sold Schafer's holdings to Weyco at a profit.

On a sidenote, Schafer's old shop is still standing today, as is the roundhouse they built right beside it.


----------



## sawbones (Sep 30, 2009)

photos from the olympic peninsula.







taken 1910 .... JI Case steam tractor





1918 photo of garford trucks.





a couple of post cards I have .





ric


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the great photo's.
That very first photo of the log truck would be carrying at least three times what our limit of 27.5 Tonnes is and still have fall overs.
Many casualties with a load like that?
I'd hate to be throwing a chain over that load lol.


----------



## Mountainman (Sep 30, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Thanks for the great photo's.
> That very first photo of the log truck would be carrying at least three times what our limit of 27.5 Tonnes is and still have fall overs.
> Many casualties with a load like that?
> I'd hate to be throwing a chain over that load lol.



Years ago at my Dad's camp (Vail), 150,000 pounds GVW was business as usual on an off-highway truck, which is what that load you mentioned was. I suspect that load was even heavier in the photo.


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 30, 2009)

*Guess?*



ray benson said:


> Take a look at these two threads, many photos.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=47466
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=45595



I showed this picture to my Brother, and he asked me how many bd. ft. I thought was in it? Can't tell how long those logs are, but I figured if they were 32's (maybe some 24's in there), I would have to guess around 20,000 bd. ft.?


----------



## Mountainman (Sep 30, 2009)

Anybody notice all that truck had for side mirrors?

That photo has been around on the net for a while, and it's a great shot. I can't make out the name on the door, but I heard that truck belonged to an outfit called Fruit Growers' Supply, out of Susanville, CA.


----------



## slowp (Sep 30, 2009)

Mountainman said:


> Anybody notice all that truck had for side mirrors?
> 
> That photo has been around on the net for a while, and it's a great shot. I can't make out the name on the door, but I heard that truck belonged to an outfit called Fruit Growers' Supply, out of Susanville, CA.




Sometimes it is best not to see what is behind you.


----------



## ray benson (Oct 2, 2009)

Overloaded???


----------



## Gologit (Oct 2, 2009)

ray benson said:


> Overloaded???



LOL...Overloaded? Not for Fort Bragg.


----------



## Mike Van (Oct 2, 2009)

I can just see that coming into the truck scales on the interstate - The d.o.t. guy's with the doughnuts wouldn't know weather to laugh, cry, or throw up!


----------



## Patrolman (Oct 2, 2009)

Mountainman said:


> Anybody notice all that truck had for side mirrors?
> 
> That photo has been around on the net for a while, and it's a great shot. I can't make out the name on the door, but I heard that truck belonged to an outfit called Fruit Growers' Supply, out of Susanville, CA.



You are correct. Picture was taken in the mid 1950's, North of Susanville by Eagle Lake. There is a series of photos of that and other loads in a book called A History of Fruit Growers Supply by Purdy.
FGS still owns alot of land in Northern Calif.
Leo


----------



## Mountainman (Oct 3, 2009)

Patrolman said:


> You are correct. Picture was taken in the mid 1950's, North of Susanville by Eagle Lake. There is a series of photos of that and other loads in a book called A History of Fruit Growers Supply by Purdy.
> FGS still owns alot of land in Northern Calif.
> Leo



Interesting. Thanks.

Timber Country and Timber Country Revisited (by Earl Roberge) also had a few nice shots of log trucks.


----------



## Mountainman (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for the two previous threads, Ray. I'm still wading through all those pics. Good stuff! I especially like to see off-highway KWs and Macks.


----------



## mercer_me (Oct 7, 2009)

Some Pelleteir trucks.


----------



## mercer_me (Oct 7, 2009)

Some more Pelletier trucks.


----------

